# Found my tarot cards!



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

I was having a good clearout of the spare room and came across my tarot cards...haven't seem them for about 10 years or something! 

I might be a little rusty...but who fancies a quick reading?

I can do a simple 3 card spread that should give an insight into the past, present and future. 

All you need to do is ask a question...e.g. "Will things work out with this person"? or "Will this career plan go as I hope"?

To all the sceptics...I tried getting the lottery numbers once but it didn't work. It's just a bit of fun, and I'm not even sure if I still remember how to do this, but I have a half hour free.

It would be helpful if after I've given an answer you can reply and let me know if the cards were crap or if they still work (will help me decide if I should bin them or keep them)


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow. No takers? 

It's really quiet on here today...or is everyone in adult chat or something?

:001_cool:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Go on then! I'll have a reading  

What can ya see happen in my worklife? 

*Want a new job **** quick lol


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Go on then 

Will my new business venture be successful ??


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

ive got one.

Will I be with OH forever?


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

will my dream of adding to my non fur baby children ever be realised?


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Bloody hell. It never rains but it pours! I'm overwhelmed with replies. LOL

OK, I'll try MissShelley's first. If it's no good it means I've forgotten how to use 'em. If the feedback says OK, I'll have a go at the others. 



> Go on then! I'll have a reading
> 
> What can ya see happen in my worklife?
> 
> *Want a new job **** quick lol


You've always been resilient, self confident and patient when it comes to your career and worklife in the past.

Currently though, I see a few obstacles in your way possibly related to travel, and this has been discussed either over the phone or via email or something. You're waiting for some news about that.

You'll be waiting a while longer I'm afraid, as I sense a fear of change from someone who holds a senior position. They need to address those fears before you can actually move on.

You will get what it is you are looking for (and then some too). Everything is going to be better than you ever dreamed in the next few months. I've a feeling that you'll be helped by a woman who likes to wear red (a scarf or something).

Looking past that though, I can see a period of stagnation. Perhaps things won't seem as amazing once you're settled in? Sometimes you are going to feel as if you're walking on a tightrope, but just be patient and go with the flow, as you have already learned to do.

The eventual outcome is going to be a whole new beginning for you...a change which is like a blessing in disguise.

:thumbup:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Bloody hell. It never rains but it pours! I'm overwhelmed with replies. LOL
> 
> OK, I'll try MissShelley's first. If it's no good it means I've forgotten how to use 'em. If the feedback says OK, I'll have a go at the others.
> 
> ...


Wow! Interesting! Will keep you updated. Thank you very much


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Go on then
> 
> Will my new business venture be successful ??


Hmmmnnn...don't quite know what to make of this. Almost every card came out reversed. 

Anyway...let's see what they say.

In the past Rainybow, I am getting a sense of anxiety and sleepless nights caused by other's harsh words about you. It caused health problems, and left you feeling very guilty. It is this thing that influences you and pushes you towards where you are heading today.
Standing in the way of things at the moment is a man with a pale complexion. He's a bit of a swindler if I'm honest, but he says all of the right things. I'm getting the impression he's let you down already. Does he live across the river or something? You might feel as if he's helping you, but he really is rather spoilt and is an expert at manipulating other's feelings. He's living in a dream world, so you need to seriously think about doing more stuff on your own. I think this will end up happening anyway due to a misunderstanding. You've a tough time ahead in the short term future, and it will be important not to blame yourself for any of it. Try not to lose touch with your other friends and relatives during this time.
As your income improves, you're going to find people around you becoming miserly and expecting you to shell out more simply because you have an income that you didn't have previously. Beware of this change in attitude and watch out for it because it will come!
I think by the end of all this, you'll sometimes feel that the sacrifices you had to make to get there made the whole project pointless and disappointing, but the journey is one you'll have to make in order to make good changes to your life.


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Ooooo i love all this type of stuff!

:thumbup:

What do the cards see for me in my current relationship and work?


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Oooo my turn! 

I went for a job interview today - so something along the lines of 

What is going to happen in terms of my career?


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Hmmmnnn...don't quite know what to make of this. Almost every card came out reversed.
> 
> Anyway...let's see what they say.
> 
> ...


OK trying to dissect it in bits. The first paragraph is way out, doesn't ring true of me at all. No guilt here except over that twix i just nicked out the kids trick or treat box  and my only sleepless nights were caused by my kids being little.

I have no business partners, both my businesses are my own with no other influences or financial support so the pale man thingy isn't stacking up either.

I like the fact that my income will improve :thumbup: so hope thats true :lol:

To be honest my latest venture has already improved our life dramatically and the finacial rewards it could bring are very much secondary to that so i cant imagine ever feeling disappointed with the project or that it was pointless even if it doesn't work out to be the best thing financially, suppose i am just not a material girl 

Thanks though, great fun


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> ive got one.
> 
> Will I be with OH forever?


That is WEIRD! I turned over 3 cards for the answer and they all have men on them! OMG.

Anyway...here goes (just a short reading this one)

Your other half seems amazing. When you met him, you were impressed by his earthiness and his very dark hair and eyes (or was this a previous lover LOL). He doesn't tend to leave things to chance, and is a responsible bloke who is no stranger to hard work. Very trustworthy.
Has he changed careers or something recently? I am sensing a drop in his income which is causing him to be a little more thrifty with the cash than he was when you first met. I have a feeling you are both going to get some good news about money really soon.
Looking forward though, I do need to tell you that there will be a threat to your relationship, and it will be you who is tempted. The guy is going to remind you a lot of your OH when you first met, but believe me, his words are only that and he'll break your heart if you even go there. Don't be drawn in by his stories of where he's travelled to or fall for his woos. What you already have is worth 10 of him.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> Wow! Interesting! Will keep you updated. Thank you very much


   :thumbup:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

MissShelley said:


> Wow! Interesting! Will keep you updated. Thank you very much





RAINYBOW said:


> OK trying to dissect it in bits. The first paragraph is way out, doesn't ring true of me at all. No guilt here except over that twix i just nicked out the kids trick or treat box
> 
> *LOL*
> 
> ...


Maybe the cards were telling the story of a friend or something? I'd still be on the lookout for that fella though. He seemed like a right git.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Do me Do me Do me


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Baby British said:


> will my dream of adding to my non fur baby children ever be realised?


You don't need a tarot reading for that...just nag your OH a bit more till he caves in. LOL

By the way, the cards said yes...your ship will come in soon, but they also said you need to stop being such a prude.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

classixuk said:


> That is WEIRD! I turned over 3 cards for the answer and they all have men on them! OMG.
> 
> Anyway...here goes (just a short reading this one)
> 
> ...


OOOOOHHHHHH lucky me :lol:
OH has black hair but blue eyes he has been the only partner I have had...... well apart from a d**k I was with for 3 months but thats it.

He is very hardworking and trustworthy and he is doing a heavy goods lorry test ATM so his money will go up next year wooo hooo, but since he has met me he is very tight with money (my good training gone wrong :lol

So I could be tempted by someone else.......... they would be lucky I love OH very much nobody else gets a second look :001_wub:

But shall keep you posted when this imposter comes :thumbup:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Maybe the cards were telling the story of a friend or something? I'd still be on the lookout for that fella though. He seemed like a right git.


Ooooo no i love a bit of Madonna, don't write me off 

Will keep an eye out for him  I am not usually taken in by "patter" and cant stand people who can't see my "vision" so generally ignore them, am not very good at taking advice because quite frankly i am always right :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh ooopsy ya need a question?
umm do I have a soul mate


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Ooooo no i love a bit of Madonna, don't write me off
> 
> Will keep an eye out for him  I am not usually taken in by "patter" and cant stand people who can't see my "vision" so generally ignore them, *am not very good at taking advice because quite frankly i am always right* :lol:


Ha ha ha, this made me chuckle! I get a bit like that!! :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Oh ooopsy ya need a question?
> umm do I have a soul mate


yea me ... I could have told you that


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> yea me ... I could have told you that


:scared: well come here baby :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> :scared: well come here baby :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

come on Classix keep up :lol::thumbup:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Chuck 'em in the bin...load of cobblers.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> You don't need a tarot reading for that...just nag your OH a bit more till he caves in. LOL
> 
> By the way, the cards said yes...your ship will come in soon, but they also said you need to stop being such a prude.


:lol: :lol: the OH was beaten into submission long ago and prude isn't the first word that springs to mind when describing me 

That said I'll keep you posted


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Allana said:


> Ooooo i love all this type of stuff!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> What do the cards see for me in my current relationship and work?


I am seeing a tall, dark haired young charming man. Very witty, fast moving but easily bored. Does he ring a bell?
I am being told to warn you about the gambling (not yours, but someone close). And in the next few months you'll have dealings with a woman who doesn't easily trust others and is frankly a bit miserable.
I can see a great opportunity coming your way to do with work really soon, and it's not one you should turn down either. It's a chance in a lifetime!
You're going to be travelling VERY soon with others, and I think it has something to do with you all getting away from something that could be dangerous if you stayed there. Enjoy the journey though...it's a positive one.


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

will I sell my house soon?


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

**** guys...gotta go. My dads just rang and there's an ambulance at my mams house. He's coming to get me.

WTF?

Back later!


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Hope all's okay sweetie, take care x


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


> **** guys...gotta go. My dads just rang and there's an ambulance at my mams house. He's coming to get me.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Back later!


**** mate hope everything is ok xxxxx


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

oh gosh hope all is ok x x


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

classixuk said:


> *I am seeing a tall, dark haired young charming man. Very witty, fast moving but easily bored. Does he ring a bell?*
> I am being told to warn you about the gambling (not yours, but someone close). And in the next few months you'll have dealings with a woman who doesn't easily trust others and is frankly a bit miserable.
> I can see a great opportunity coming your way to do with work really soon, and it's not one you should turn down either. It's a chance in a lifetime!
> You're going to be travelling VERY soon with others, and I think it has something to do with you all getting away from something that could be dangerous if you stayed there. Enjoy the journey though...it's a positive one.


Oh thanks for that!! :thumbup: 

The guy you talk about is the OH!! 

He always has to be on the go, right adrenalin junkie! And he doesnt just get bored he gets right down in the dumps if he cant be out doing something mad! 

All sounds very interesting!! Love it!!


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

classixuk said:


> **** guys...gotta go. My dads just rang and there's an ambulance at my mams house. He's coming to get me.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Back later!


Oh no, missed this!!!

Really hope everything is ok classix!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

classixuk said:


> **** guys...gotta go. My dads just rang and there's an ambulance at my mams house. He's coming to get me.
> 
> WTF?
> 
> Back later!


Ditto in hoping all is ok


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

hope its all ok xx


----------



## HelloKittys (Apr 16, 2009)

hope everything's ok??!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Does life get better?



Edit: hope everything is ok!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Me, me, me!

Will my hard work pay off in the next few years?

Fingers crossed everything is fine by the way xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

ok heres mine

should i carry on with what is confusing me, or should i forget about it ?


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

hope everythings ok hun x

i did want to ask tho, will my animals be ok with the new baby and my stepdaughter?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Hope everythings okay.... 

If you get chance could you ask "if my money problems will be fixed soon?":thumbup:


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

and here i thought you couldn't get any nuttier..

however, i am up for scientifically testing your 'ability', so answer this oh great genie of the deck:

will i ever earn more than average wage?


and just for fun.

will i ever be an apache helicopter pilot?


----------



## ownedby2cats (Oct 12, 2010)

Hope everythings ok,

Can I be cheeky and ask 'When will I be moving?'


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Could you do me a reading please? Ive only just spotted this thread! I have sooooooooo many questions tho might be here all day :lol:


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Hope everythings ok!!! I've got a question but it can wait.. your family is more important at the moment. Got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Classi hope everything is ok! 

Its hard to do it over the compy, they need to physically touch the cards really. 

Any way when ever you get back would you be able to answer mine hun.

Will everything be ok?


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey everyone!

Just back from the hospital now so won't have time to do any 'readings' tonight as I'm knackered, but will be back here again tomorrow morning (or later on tonight if I get a second wind) 

My mum was rushed in with a suspected stroke, but it turned out not to be that at all...she had accidentally overdosed on sleeping pills (very easy to do with her memory) 

She had us and the doctors fooled until the pills started wearing off and her "stroke" started getting better.  Thank the lord for that!

See you later on or tomorrow and I'll try to answer all of the questions asked so far.


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

Oh no! So sorry to hear that  I so hope your Mum is ok! Thinking of you all hon x


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just back from the hospital now so won't have time to do any 'readings' tonight as I'm knackered, but will be back here again tomorrow morning (or later on tonight if I get a second wind)
> 
> ...


I didn't want to post on this thread with the worry with your mum, glad it was nothing serious
I have a question I'd really like answering although I'm not sure if it's answerable using Tarot
I have just rescued some rats & I'm wondering if any are pregnant, none, one, two or all 3?
It would really help me prepare for my possible pending grandmahood......


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Really hope your Mum gets well soon Classix. Must have been real scarey for you all 

xxxx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

hey, hope your mum feels better, feel a little cheeky asking this, but, if you have time,

where is my life heading?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just back from the hospital now so won't have time to do any 'readings' tonight as I'm knackered, but will be back here again tomorrow morning (or later on tonight if I get a second wind)
> 
> ...


hope your mum is ok hun, your mum comes first xx


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Oooo my turn!
> 
> I went for a job interview today - so something along the lines of
> 
> What is going to happen in terms of my career?


The cards suggest some money struggles in the past, and that you weren't alone in this loss...others shared in that fate. At the moment, you're starting to feel as if your finances are back under control somewhat, and you're beginning to feel more secure. Now would also be a good time to play the lottery, and I see the numbers 19, 38 and 41 as being possibly significant.
Your next boss is going to be somewhat of a charmer...take everything he says with a pinch of salt.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> Oh ooopsy ya need a question?
> umm do I have a soul mate


In the past, I'm getting a sense of a vain and immoral person, who was deceitful and slightly perverse in their thinking. They constantly demanded your attention. Right now, in your life, I can see someone you need to look out for. They are younger, dark haired and have very penetrating eyes. Very intelligent and sharp. They're going to introduce you to some new friends...one of whom you'll be very fond of. I don't see things going well at all though (sorry) and I see that you'll end up feeling betrayed.
On reflection, I think you should simply ditch any mates who aren't blonde and wearing sunglasses.


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

Is my new business concept worth pursuing?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

classixuk said:


> In the past, I'm getting a sense of a vain and immoral person, who was deceitful and slightly perverse in their thinking. They constantly demanded your attention. Right now, in your life, I can see someone you need to look out for. They are younger, dark haired and have very penetrating eyes. Very intelligent and sharp. They're going to introduce you to some new friends...one of whom you'll be very fond of. I don't see things going well at all though (sorry) and I see that you'll end up feeling betrayed.
> On reflection, I think you should simply ditch any mates who aren't blonde and wearing sunglasses.


:confused1: well thats bullshitt  :lol: :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

kazschow said:


> will I sell my house soon?


The cards are telling me that you need to ask the agents for more feedback, and take it onboard rather than brush it off. There's chance that an offer will come in spring, but I also see news of a pregnancy by then which might create some obstacles in you or the other party moving quickly. Yup...there's definitely going to be a birth on the cards real soon. In the short term future, you'll need to keep a tight grasp on your finances as I can see money flowing out like water and the squandering of savings. Remember, a penny saved is a penny earned. You'll definitely end up moving because I can see that in the next 2-5 years you'll be doing some type of travel and moving on to pastures new. The idea of this will cause you some trepidation, but don't be afraid to leave the past behind.
Overall, I see things looking really great for you in the future. You're not going to worry about money, and you'll be able to afford those things which you desire. Have you ever thought about going into business? The cards are pretty favourable for you!


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm in business, but asked you another question about a new one  Defo no pregnancy here though lol


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

sorry about your mum  hope all is well,

if you have time could you do one for me please?

"is this my last pregnancy"

:lol:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

ive got a couple of questions........

Something is happening tomorrow for us ... will it end good or bad?

Will we have more children?

And will we ever get past the problems we are having atm (financial)


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

forgot to ask how ur mom is today?


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Does life get better?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: hope everything is ok!


That's a pretty specific question, so I'll try to do a reading for the next 12 months Sequeena.

_Dec 2010-Feb 2011 (winter)_
Next month I see you spending time with an older guy who is a professional advisor, possibly a solicitor or doctor or something like that. Try not to get too emotional in his presence. I see you needing time to recuperate during this period, just to rest and out your thoughts in order. There might be possible hospital visits around February, but not necessarily to do with you or personal illness, so that's good news. A young man with a fair complexion who has done a bit of travelling in his time will be a good ally to you during this time and very faithful. You can count on him.

_Mar 2011-May 2011 (spring)_
Moving into spring, you need to be on the lookout for people around you who are foolish with money. In particular, I am seeing an older man who should be more responsible than he is and is quite horrible if you fall out with him, and a younger person with dark hair (could be male or female) who is just as bad...a right scrounger. These 2 people are going to try and burden you with their problems, but you need to "look before you leap" and not get sucked in.

_Jun 2011-August 2011_
After all that crap, I am pleased to tell you that Summer is going to be AMAZING! 
Starting either in June, or from the middle of May onwards, you are going to feel as if a certain chapter in your life has been completed, and that all your efforts have been rewarded. Your battles will be over and triumph will be yours. This will greatly help your relationships too, as the "new you" will encourage others to show love that you haven't seen before. I can see you visiting some type of arty things next Summer too. In all of this excitement though, you need to still remain wary of in whom you place your trust. Loose lips, sink ships.

_Sep 2011-November 2011_
Continuing into next Autumn, things are still looking great. You'll have a new male friend (not lover, just friend) who you get on really well with. His hair is probably brown and his eyes either blue or hazel. He'll be really honourable like old fashioned values, and probably runs a business or something. He'll be around giving you excellent advice about something that crops up that just cannot be overcome, yet can easily be worked around...he'll help you to see that. 
This time next year, I see one thing..."Contentment". Peace, friendship, good companionship and family happiness that is going to last. Looks like everything's going to work out for the best.

:thumbup:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Inca's Mum said:


> Me, me, me!
> 
> Will my hard work pay off in the next few years?
> 
> Fingers crossed everything is fine by the way xx


Hi Inca's mum,

Something's going on at the minute that is going to get in the way of you sorting things out for yourself. I think it's already began, and involves a relationship/family seperation or divorce or something, that was possibly meant (or thought) to be temporary? 
At the moment, it's left someone feeling restless and as if a massive change (simply for the sake of change) would be better than any other alternatives. 
I can see arguments and disagreements about either inheritance or money splitting a family in the future, and you need to be careful that you don't let this affect you too much if you want your hard work to pay off and create a better future for yourself.


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

hey classix can you do mine please.
wil i get married to my oh and grow old together


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> ok heres mine
> 
> should i carry on with what is confusing me, or should i forget about it ?


Hi Smudge,

The cards suggest a lot of mental activity, strife and troubles right now. I'm also getting 3 possible starsigns, Gemini, Libra and Aquarius associated to the Air signs surrounding some type of business partnership or other union/co-operation.

The past influences of a married man who was excellent with money and very level headed seem to drive you forward to this day, but delays and petty problems, despite partial success so far seem to be standing in your way. In your favour right now there is someone who appears to be an eloquent, confident, fast moving person, but scratch beneath the surface and you'll find that they are actually very quarrelsome and secretive. You might even be shocked when I tell you that they're actually a very good liar.
The cards suggest that you should forget about it if you want to avoid trouble and betrayal by someone you trust.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Starlite said:


> hope everythings ok hun x
> 
> i did want to ask tho, will my animals be ok with the new baby and my stepdaughter?


The eventual answer is a resounding yes.
In the past though, I am seeing probelms with a pregnancy that continues to make you anxious to this day. The next few months won't be plain sailing, and you need to take care, for all will not be as it seems. You need to use your intuition instead of accepting things on face value. All will eventually turn out well though.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Hope everythings okay....
> 
> If you get chance could you ask "if my money problems will be fixed soon?":thumbup:


Well, you're certainly having a hard time of it lately, which hasn't been helped a quick-witted intelligent youngster who seems to turn everything to their advantage, but remember that when you hit rock bottom, the only way is up! I can see some possible legal affairs causing you worry in the not too distant future, keep an eye out for deception and try not to quarrel over this as you need to be strong to get through it. It will be worth it in the end.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

owieprone said:


> and here i thought you couldn't get any nuttier..
> 
> however, i am up for scientifically testing your 'ability', so answer this oh great genie of the deck:
> 
> ...


LOL. You think I am nutty? My poor OH has to live with me. 

To be honest, the tarot reading Classixuk of old used to sit on Sundays reading cards for friends after too much partying on a Saturday night. I didn't even know I still had any tarot cards in the house. I used to have some gemstones too that were really good...they'll probably show up in the loft or the attic in 10 years time.

I'm enjoying the fun of getting the cards out for one last time though. Makes me feel young again. LOL 

Following your heart in the past, and realizing that there's plenty more to see in the world and experience has led you to the present day. Your stubborn independence and a refusal to appreciate the truth could be hampering your efforts right now. Coming up though I can see a new opportunity which, once given, must not be ignored. There'll be a call for fresh efforts around a new project/decision that will affect the rest of your life! This is going to come much faster than you expect!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

hay Classix glad your mum is ok.... what a fright, glad it was nothing serious


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

ownedby2cats said:


> Hope everythings ok,
> 
> Can I be cheeky and ask 'When will I be moving?'


Next month, and you'll be moving to a home nearer to where you used to live when you were younger. Keep an eye on your stress levels in February caused by you wanting to do too much in January! Take it easy and relax...doing nothing can be just as pleasurable as being busy busy busy and it's not "boring".


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Could you do me a reading please? Ive only just spotted this thread! I have sooooooooo many questions tho might be here all day :lol:


There was no question Harleybear, so I'm doing a simple reading if that's OK.

I can see that you're a sociable, loving and sensous person who has a strong intuition, but that in the past you've had dealings with a dark haired person who told others many bad things about you through their own sheer spitefulness. They were happy telling lies for their own ends. Remember how you felt afterwards and hold onto that feeling. You'll need it going forward as you're going to have to be careful in whom you place your trust over the next few months.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

classixuk said:


> There was no question Harleybear, so I'm doing a simple reading if that's OK.
> 
> I can see that you're a sociable, loving and sensous person who has a strong intuition, but that in the past you've had dealings with a dark haired person who told others many bad things about you through their own sheer spitefulness. They were happy telling lies for their own ends. Remember how you felt afterwards and hold onto that feeling. You'll need it going forward as you're going to have to be careful in whom you place your trust over the next few months.


My life that is nearly spot on! Thanks classix. I have put a couple of questions in another post hun sorry but i couldnt think of anything at first:lol:


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

Hope your moms feeling better today classix, sounds like she gave you a bloody big scare! 

Is there any more children in mine and Taz's future? And is my bad luck going to change lol.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Classi hope everything is ok!
> 
> Its hard to do it over the compy, they need to physically touch the cards really.
> 
> ...


Hi Mum2Alfie.

You're right...it's really hard without the other person there. I just keep having to stare at the person's avatar and username while repeating their question in my head.  It doesn't help that I am so rusty at this that I am almost falling apart at the seams. I just see which cards come out and then go from there. If the cards don't bear any reflection, I simply type up what's there anyway. LOL

Here we go....

There's nothing worse than boredom. When you've reached that certain plateau of stability within a relationship, what more can be achieved? Familiarity breeds contempt and a renewal of the sparks are required.
This is pretty hard to do when you've "lost your nerve" to try new things, but someone needs to overcome their fears if fulfilment is to be reached. 
Working in your favour right now is the fact that you're not exactly living hand to mouth. There is some money to spare and you can afford to use it for some new furniture or decor, just keep going as you are with the management of money and resources and you'll be fine. 
Some trust needs to be placed in a guy with very dark hair over the next few months who tends to like to plan everything. He'll be great.
In the longer term future, I can see a very successfully partnership and a meeting of minds with both parties thinking more positively about the prospects ahead. Yes, everything will be fine!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Sheesh...I reckon it's time for a cuppa! Back in 10 minutes. LOL


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi Classix I would much appreciate if you could have a look at the cards for me, I'll not give anything away but it's difficult to ask a question without letting on what the problem is so if you could just see if anything 'pops out' at you that would be great. I'll tell all after the reading, ta much x


----------



## ownedby2cats (Oct 12, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Next month, and you'll be moving to a home nearer to where you used to live when you were younger. Keep an eye on your stress levels in February caused by you wanting to do too much in January! Take it easy and relax...doing nothing can be just as pleasurable as being busy busy busy and it's not "boring".


Thank you, I am hoping to be closer to my family as they live a distance away and I want to be closer to them


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Seems like we have something in common after all Classix  I read Tarot cards for a (partial) living!

Though I have only ever done mine face to face or over the phone. I refused to take on the email reading work as I felt I couldn't 'connect' with the person as well.

I'd be interested to give you a hand here though, to see if I could do it  No pressure this way though, as you lot aren't paying :lol:

Oh, and btw ... what cards are you using? I use a few different decks, but my favs are the Mystic Dreamer cards, gorgeous cards they are!


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Seems like we have something in common after all Classix  I read Tarot cards for a (partial) living!
> 
> Though I have only ever done mine face to face or over the phone. I refused to take on the email reading work as I felt I couldn't 'connect' with the person as well.
> 
> ...


Ok Im up for it, lighten classix load, I should say I also read cards, have done a few (free) online readings and feed back was surprisingly good. I have never been able to read my own cards though they never make sense for me. Do you require any info? A number or such like?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: You know I was just about dealing a Celtic cross spread for you ready  Really I was! *shivers*.

I'm not sure how this will work for me, so what I've done is just focus on your AV picture and what you typed, then shuffled and dealt. Give me a few minutes and lets see what I get. I warn you though this would be the first time I have done a reading without 'contact'


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

classixuk said:


> LOL. You think I am nutty? My poor OH has to live with me.
> 
> To be honest, the tarot reading Classixuk of old used to sit on Sundays reading cards for friends after too much partying on a Saturday night. I didn't even know I still had any tarot cards in the house. I used to have some gemstones too that were really good...they'll probably show up in the loft or the attic in 10 years time.
> 
> ...


WHAT?? i am totally accepting of the truth, you fibber!

hmm... ok i can see how that is relevant to me.. you're quite good for a quack 

yeah i think you're a complete dimebar.  which is a good thing obviuosly... the nuttier the more interesting. i'm sure your OH is of the same view


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

For Claire:

The question you have in mind I feel is not the one that is pushing forward, but I feel I should go with this anyway ....

You're at a stage in your life where you are questioning a lot of things, I don't know if you're in a relationship yourself or you are a third party viewing one that makes you want one, if that makes sense. If you are in a relationship I think you have doubts about your partners faithfulness, romantically or emotionally. Lots of pentacles adorn the picture on this card so I also believe there are some money worries here, but not necessarily shortness of it. 

I've turned over the second card now and it becomes clearer. You are reflecting on your life. I see a significant financial loss now. I don't feel it is in the amount, but it is the situation in which the loss has occurred. I feel this could be related to a friend as there is a woman in the picture with her back to a darker haired woman, cloaked. Presuming you still have fair hair ... you've turned you back on the friend for letting you down, or she has let you down and you have no option but to walk away.

3rd card. Leading on from the first and second card (it doesn't always go this way, but I feel it does now) ... you feel cheated and let down. Do you have a fondness for wildlife and Autumn? This card does show many autumn aspects (falling leaves, Stag with full antlers and mushrooms!) there is an owl above your right shoulder, and I have a feeling this means someone is trying to advise you about this whole situation (perhaps nagging?) and you feel like you just want to curl up and tactfully ignore them.

4th card. Moving away slightly from the first 3 cards ... Has something happened recently where you have had a chance at something quite significant? it meant you had to have some serious thinking time to decide what to do? Most of it was based on faith, and you struggled to take a chance for fear of losing out on something already safe? Now this could be one of two things here (if I could hear your voice I would nail which one right away!) It's either a man tempted you to the greener grass with promise of a brighter future, but you resisted. Or you had an idea, perhaps a business plan, but you didn't have quite enough gusto behind you (in you) to push it all the way. Which ever way something tells me it might be worth you going back to that time when you feel mentally strong, and revise your decision .

5th card. Haha! Turning it over tells me my last sentence on the last card is accurate. REVIST your decision when you're stronger. Which ever way you go, this time you will be satisfied and there is a whole lot of pleasure to be had . Peace of mind knowing you did the right thing, or new and exciting things that will make you feel good.

6th card. Your near future ... My gosh you're sensitive soul  I think this leads closely on from the last card. That time for being stronger is just around the corner, I'd say within the next month as the card has a very Autumnal feel to it again. Lots of water in this card (I'm sure you know what this could mean but for the benefit of others...) emotions will be high, there may be travel over distant waters. But which ever it may be you will gain something new from it ... knowledge. There is also a hint of 'birth' to this card. This could be the obvious, but it could also be the birth of this new knowledge.

7th card. Given the car that has popped up (Temperance) in the place it has, I think you are wondering if you should follow your instincts. I feel this card is saying yes. Do you like waterlilies by any chance? I can see why if you do, specifically because the one pictured here is white. Signifying all that is pure and good 

8th card. How your family and friends see you in the situation you're in right now ...  Some clever handsome chap is tempting you. They feel he is watching you like a hawk and waiting to pounce. This could be good it could be bad. But he is watching you and your close ones are trying to make you aware of this ... be careful Claire you might not see it yet, but it's coming. This card is also an Aquarius card. So this man may be an Aquarius, or it could be coming around the end of January -February time.

9th card. A Scorpio card! Do you have your sight set on learning? If you do the next month is the time to action it. If not ... I'll PM you the other option to this card 

10th and final card . OOohh. You know the 8th card? This card tells me that I should tell you once more to listen to your friends and families warning to avoid a time of great anxiety driven by fear. The benefit of this card is that it can act as a warning. You have the ability to change your path.

I shall PM in a mo  Sorry this all took so long, I'm not the fastest typer. Plus Tinks (one of the kittens) took a fondness to you. She kept on coming and purring/pawing your cards :lol: Little minx.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Seems like we have something in common after all Classix  I read Tarot cards for a (partial) living!
> 
> Though I have only ever done mine face to face or over the phone. I refused to take on the email reading work as I felt I couldn't 'connect' with the person as well.
> 
> ...


Do you want to do mine again ? , don't tell him but Classix was way off  :scared: :lol:

I used to get mine done when i was younger and have readings from mediums too. Always found it interesting.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Tarot Card Readings ..How can you do them on-line ????? 

The cards are supposed to be Chosen and Held by the person Receiving the reading.


----------



## ClaireG (Sep 22, 2010)

I've read Angel cards in the past but havn't done any readings for ages now. The question i'd like to ask is if my money worries will be over soon and will i be able to visit my sister?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> Tarot Card Readings ..How can you do them on-line ?????
> 
> The cards are supposed to be Chosen and Held by the person Receiving the reading.


Not necessarily held, but I would agree with chosen.

I'm not sure if it's possible, but I gave it a whirl :lol: Claire can be the judge of that for me.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Seems like we have something in common after all Classix  I read Tarot cards for a (partial) living!
> 
> Though I have only ever done mine face to face or over the phone. I refused to take on the email reading work as I felt I couldn't 'connect' with the person as well.
> 
> ...


Hey Aurelia, maybe we have more in common than we realise? 

To be honest, the cards I found were the very first set I ever bought and are frankly rubbish. They came as part of a set that I bought as a teenager and are very difficult to read (as you can tell by some of the more way off readings here) as none of the minor arcana or pips are illustrated. I've struggled so far, especially when most of the cards have been pips, so you are a very welcome addition to this thread! 

I did progress quite quickly onto a RW set that used to give me brilliant insight back in the day, but God only knows where they are...probably with the crystals somewhere in the loft. LOL

I've had such fun revisiting the tarot though, that I have just this minute gone and ordered a Mary Hanson-Roberts set from Amazon...I thought that the pictures and illustrations looked beautiful! When they arrive, I'd love it if you'd allow yourself to be my first ever reading from them. I can name each card and position so perhaps you might be able to help me improve my readings if that's OK with you? 

Looking forward to seeing where this thread goes now with "an expert" onboard. I just read your response to ClareLily and it's very indepth.

Could you ever bring yourself to give me a general reading? :001_cool:

OK, I'm off to walk the dog and get some groceries, but I'll be back later on. Have fun everyone!

:thumbup:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Do you want to do mine again ? , don't tell him but Classix was way off  :scared: :lol:
> 
> I used to get mine done when i was younger and have readings from mediums too. Always found it interesting.


LOL. Just spotted this! I'd laugh if Aurelia sees the same threat from the bloke in the cards that were turned over at my end. Then you'd be worrying!

:lol:


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Aurelia for never having done a reading without the subject being present you are unbelievably accurate, not read the PM yet but will do and will respond!!! I will also comment on reading specifics on this thread too so others can see.

Wow, pretty much sums that up!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Classix, did you google the cards I mentioned? They are exceptional good cards. I read more from the pictures in those, and that's not let me down yet. Of course the general meaning of each card plays a part, but these cards have so much going on in them I find the relevant usually jumps out. Here is a great high res image of three of them so you can see ...http://moonraventarot.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/Mystic_Dreamer.364130542.jpg two of which came out in the reading for Claire  See if you can spot which two 

I'm not keen on those you've ordered 

As for the rest of your post ... we shall see. I'm waiting on Claire's response first, as I'm still not sure doing it this way even works. I certainly didn't feel the connection I normally do, but I used the same techniques. It will be interesting to hear from Claire because she dabbles herself


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh :lol: Well there's Claires response!


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, Aurelia could you do a quick reading for my pregnancy pleaseeee *puppy dog eyes*

:lol:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

classixuk said:


> That's a pretty specific question, so I'll try to do a reading for the next 12 months Sequeena.
> 
> _Dec 2010-Feb 2011 (winter)_
> Next month I see you spending time with an older guy who is a professional advisor, possibly a solicitor or doctor or something like that. Try not to get too emotional in his presence. I see you needing time to recuperate during this period, just to rest and out your thoughts in order. There might be possible hospital visits around February, but not necessarily to do with you or personal illness, so that's good news. A young man with a fair complexion who has done a bit of travelling in his time will be a good ally to you during this time and very faithful. You can count on him.
> ...


Aww Classix you're so lovely, you didn't need to do a full on reading for me  Thank you so much xx I think the male person next month will be either my CID officers, my doctor or something to do with court. We shall wait and see!

As for the rest, sounds very interesting. I'm looking forward to next summer


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Aurelia if you'd like to do one for me I would be very grateful, I'm very interested in these things. No worries if you're too swamped


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Pug_D said:


> Wow, Aurelia could you do a quick reading for my pregnancy pleaseeee *puppy dog eyes*
> 
> :lol:


You know, there is an unwritten rule. It's very dangerous territory doing readings about health and pregnancy. Well at least it is for the company I work for, so as a personal rule I don't do it ... sorry  

I'm happy to do more readings, but they take time, and believe it or not are exhausting. So it might be a wee while before I can do another. Plus I'm still not 100% sure of myself doing it this way. I'd hate to get it wrong in any way.


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Aurelia said:


> You know, there is an unwritten rule. It's very dangerous territory doing readings about health and pregnancy. Well at least it is for the company I work for, so as a personal rule I don't do it ... sorry
> 
> I'm happy to do more readings, but they take time, and believe it or not are exhausting. So it might be a wee while before I can do another. Plus I'm still not 100% sure of myself doing it this way. I'd hate to get it wrong in any way.


oh I didn't know that, I've had pregnancy readings with my other kids, the sex etc

but i can understand where you are coming from! xxx


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Aww Classix you're so lovely, you didn't need to do a full on reading for me  Thank you so much xx I think the male person next month will be either my CID officers, my doctor or something to do with court. We shall wait and see!
> 
> As for the rest, sounds very interesting. I'm looking forward to next summer


for "lovely" read NUTTER


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

owieprone said:


> for "lovely" read NUTTER


:lol: he's absolutely bonkers but we love him :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Hi Smudge,
> 
> The cards suggest a lot of mental activity, strife and troubles right now. I'm also getting 3 possible starsigns, Gemini, Libra and Aquarius associated to the Air signs surrounding some type of business partnership or other union/co-operation.
> 
> ...


thankyou .... a lot of that mad sense... some im not sure of

another question to you or anyone else who reads cards

career wise . anything i should look out for

love life ? good or bad ?

anything to do with housing?


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> For Claire:
> 
> The question you have in mind I feel is not the one that is pushing forward, but I feel I should go with this anyway ....
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, sorry about this reply I know it will be huge and difficult to read but was easiest way for me to respond!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

classixuk said:


> LOL. Just spotted this! I'd laugh if Aurelia sees the same threat from the bloke in the cards that were turned over at my end. Then you'd be worrying!
> 
> :lol:


:scared: :scared: :scared:
:lol:

Maybe its the taxman :scared:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

ClaireLily said:


> Thank you so much, sorry about this reply I know it will be huge and difficult to read but was easiest way for me to respond!


Hi again Claire.

Thanks for taking the time to give the feedback. It does point out to me that the contact is important in a reading. Those points I made which aren't very accurate would have been talked through, and interpreted more accurately had we been on the phone, or together in person. So I think that tells me to keep refusing email readings :lol:

However here is a link to the picture of the card which the wildlife aspect came from. Maybe you can then see how this would have interpreted better for you 

Tarot -Four of Cups by `azurylipfe on deviantART


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Hi Inca's mum,
> 
> Something's going on at the minute that is going to get in the way of you sorting things out for yourself. I think it's already began, and involves a relationship/family seperation or divorce or something, that was possibly meant (or thought) to be temporary?
> At the moment, it's left someone feeling restless and as if a massive change (simply for the sake of change) would be better than any other alternatives.
> I can see arguments and disagreements about either inheritance or money splitting a family in the future, and you need to be careful that you don't let this affect you too much if you want your hard work to pay off and create a better future for yourself.


Thanks Classix, may be due to after my visit to dad and my step-mum in Belgium who are there for 3 years. Closest I can match up.

And also, will I ever make up my mind?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

No, it will be made for you


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Hi again Claire.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to give the feedback. It does point out to me that the contact is important in a reading. Those points I made which aren't very accurate would have been talked through, and interpreted more accurately had we been on the phone, or together in person. So I think that tells me to keep refusing email readings :lol:
> 
> ...


I think your being a bit harsh, from when I dabbled in online readings I found it was something that improved the more I did it. I won't bore the other thread readers but I'll PM you if you like.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Sure, PM away I'm all ears


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Classix, did you google the cards I mentioned? They are exceptional good cards. I read more from the pictures in those, and that's not let me down yet. Of course the general meaning of each card plays a part, but these cards have so much going on in them I find the relevant usually jumps out. Here is a great high res image of three of them so you can see ...http://moonraventarot.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/Mystic_Dreamer.364130542.jpg two of which came out in the reading for Claire  See if you can spot which two
> 
> I'm not keen on those you've ordered
> 
> As for the rest of your post ... we shall see. I'm waiting on Claire's response first, as I'm still not sure doing it this way even works. I certainly didn't feel the connection I normally do, but I used the same techniques. It will be interesting to hear from Claire because she dabbles herself


I've been looking at them ever since Aurelia, but I had placed my order before seeing them.
I've had a good look through a few of them, but to be honest, I'm just not feeling it in the same way that you obviously can. The pictures are very dream like and almost realistic, whereas I tend to find myself being drawn more towards the kiddy/cartoonish style...but then again, I am known on here for being a bit "schoolboy" sometimes.  If I carry on with tarot after receiving this next deck, I can see that it's one I would like to have in my collection though.

At the moment, I consider myself to be a beginner/novice all over again. I have quite a bit to learn and hone.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: I have 3 sets and the other two are similar to those you've ordered. I also have some Angel cards as I occasionally get asked for those as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a deck of tarot cards sadly still at the old house need to pick them up at some point.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> :lol: I have 3 sets and the other two are similar to those you've ordered. I also have some Angel cards as I occasionally get asked for those as well.


Aurelia, I PM'd Clare to ask if I could have a go at doing a 6 card cross and asking if she'd do the same for me with feedback as she has done for you.

I'm going to list the cards that come over, so I'm hoping that both of you will be able to give me guidance on any areas I don't interpret correctly (if you'd be so kind).

I'll admit now that I am going to cheat slightly, and if a minor arcana card comes up where I have no clue or feelings (seeing as there are no pip illustrations in my deck) I will look up the RW version of the card in Gogle images and try to draw from that too.

I hope to repeat the reading when the Hanson set arrives and see if it's any better as I'm not feeling much from this set.

Hope you'll join me in giving some feedback Aurelia. 

P.S. I did think that it might be a good idea to ask the "online questioner" to give a number between 1 and 10 (for how many times to shuffle the cards) and then think of 6 numbers between 1 and 78 which would tell us which cards they would like to be selected from the pack?

What do you think? Claire...if you're reading this, can you give that a go and see if it effects the reading?

I need a number between 1-10, and then 6 random numbers between 1 and 78.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Classix, trouble with that is everyone does it differently. I don't follow any rules for instance, and my interpretation of the cards is mainly intuition. Sure I follow the basic card meanings, but I rely on my intuition to give me the meaning for the person I'm reading for. This has always worked much better for me, and I get more accuracy that way.

My advice would be to try it this way, then you're not trying to conform to make it fit iykwim? I don't mess with picking a certain numbered card. I just shuffle away until I think it's time to deal, or the person I'm dealing for asks me to stop shuffling (I of course ask them to tell me when first ).


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Righty oh, firstly my first number is 7, the next are 1,3,13,17,21,27

As for the card selection I think everyone has their own method, I like to ask the questioner to write a few random lines of text, just whatever comes into their head, I read the message while shuffling the cards then stop and deal from the top when I'm ready.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to your reading


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Classix, trouble with that is everyone does it differently. I don't follow any rules for instance, and my interpretation of the cards is mainly intuition. Sure I follow the basic card meanings, but I rely on my intuition to give me the meaning for the person I'm reading for. This has always worked much better for me, and I get more accuracy that way.
> 
> My advice would be to try it this way, then you're not trying to conform to make it fit iykwim? I don't mess with picking a certain numbered card. I just shuffle away until I think it's time to deal, or the person I'm dealing for asks me to stop shuffling (I of course ask them to tell me when first ).


That's how I've been doing it so far in this thread, but when the point was raised about the questioner choosing their own cards, I thought perhaps it might be a valid point that I hadn't thought of?

Maybe I'm worrying too much? LOL


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah, you're worrying too much. Just do what feels best. If something pops into your head while your trying to interpret the cards ... even if it sounds totally wrong don't disgaurd it either.

Welcome to Tarotcards R Us :lol:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh and Classix ... have a go at a Celtic Cross spread (third one down here: Tarot Spreads), it fits a general reading a bit better


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

ClaireLily said:


> Righty oh, firstly my first number is 7, the next are 1,3,13,17,21,27
> 
> As for the card selection I think everyone has their own method, I like to ask the questioner to write a few random lines of text, just whatever comes into their head, I read the message while shuffling the cards then stop and deal from the top when I'm ready.
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking forward to your reading


OK Then ... here we go ... I was reading your message and concentrating on your avatar as I shuffled the cards 7 times.

I've now dealt the cards out (face down) and am about to turn them over.

I'm using a 6 card cross where the 1st card represents the past influences, the second current obstacles, the third influences in your favour, the fourth the short term future, the fifth the long term future and the sixth final card being the eventual outcome.

This should be enough to see if the selection process has any bearing, especially as I know that you can lay this same spread out using your own cards, as can Aurelia and give me further feedback on what this spread means...including bits I missed or haven't seen yet. I'm looking forward to this.

If it has no relation to anything, maybe we can explore why that would be too? 

I will now turn the cards over...brb.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

classixuk said:


> The cards suggest some money struggles in the past, and that you weren't alone in this loss...others shared in that fate. At the moment, you're starting to feel as if your finances are back under control somewhat, and you're beginning to feel more secure. Now would also be a good time to play the lottery, and I see the numbers 19, 38 and 41 as being possibly significant.
> Your next boss is going to be somewhat of a charmer...take everything he says with a pinch of salt.


Love it! Totally spot on abut the money - and we bought a lottery ticket on saturday for this friday's euro millions (we never play lottery!!)

thanks soo much!


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm waiting here with baited breath...........


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Oooh classix got another one  is what I think I'm feeling what I'm really truly feeling and if it is, how do I go about fixing it?

Very vague, sorry :thumbup:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

The cards are:
Number 1 - Page of pentacles
Number 2 - 6 of swords (reversed)
Number 3 - 5 of cups (reversed)
Number 4 - Ace of pentacles (reversed)
Number 5 - The empress (reversed)
Number 6 - 5 of swords (reversed)

Here's how I would read that (assuming I know nothing about the questioner):

I assume the Page of pentacles to be you when you were younger. The fine clothing suggests that you came from a family who could afford to keep the children well dressed, smart and presentable. You were taught the value of money at an early age, and were encouraged not to squander it on needless things. "You can go anywhere and do anything if you have some money (not loads, but a sufficient amount) tucked away" is the impression I am getting of a lesson you learned.
The 6 of swords reversed says to me that there is currently one person taking the burdens of many, and that they feel this is their responsibility to get everyone to "dry land". Although they are perfectly capable of doing this, there is no need as there are other people who can help at this time. Until they realise (or admit this) progress will be slower and there might be delays that cause you frustration.

[hang on...just being called for my dinner...back in 15 minutes]

The 5 of cups reversed suggests to me that someone (probably a tall older male) is starting to see that every cloud does has a silver lining. They've been going through a period of mourning or loss for something, but they are now beginning to show signs of noticing the good things that were wither always there or are to come. I think that the fact this card is reversed is a good sign in this reading as it signifies an unhappy time ending rather than beginning.

Ace of pentacles reversed suggests more money going out than there will be coming in over the next few months and general financial worries. I wouldn't normally say this, but I'm also sensing a possible funeral attendance soon, signified by the lilies and the other "mourning" type cards in the spread.

The empress reversed suggests a difficult time in the long term future. I know this can sometimes mean difficulties with a pregnancy, but I'm not sure it's that this time. I get the impression that a woman is going to have to literally leave everything she should be tending to in order to prevent further disruption. Things/people are going to have to be left to look after themselves, possibly for the first time ever, while the woman does what she needs to do.

Finally, the 5 of swords reversed, suggests that the outcome to the question is that there lies a long emotionally draining battle ahead which although at times it will feel as if you are losing, will eventually be won due to sheer stubborness to see it through, if nothing else. Try to ignore the well meaning advice of others, even if it means offending them. Only you know what is best to do in the months ahead. Considering this card is also next to the page of pentacles, I'd consider advising the questioner to make calls to any friends who owe them money and call the debt in.

OK, I'm finished. Sorry about the wait while I was called for my dinner, but it would have ended up in the dog if I didn't go down there an then. 

Really looking forward to hearing from you 2 how I could have read those cards differently etc. and the things I have missed out on.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Yeah, you're worrying too much. Just do what feels best. If something pops into your head while your trying to interpret the cards ... even if it sounds totally wrong don't disgaurd it either.
> 
> Welcome to Tarotcards R Us :lol:


LOL. It's a good thread huh? I'm looking forward to seeing your next reading. Could you do one of the ones I did already to see if you get anything different?



Aurelia said:


> Oh and Classix ... have a go at a Celtic Cross spread (third one down here: Tarot Spreads), it fits a general reading a bit better


I'll use that as soon as my new cards arrive in a couple of days...on you hopefully  If not, I'll repeat Claire's reading with the new cards and see if the reading is significantly different! Thanks Aurelia. :thumbup:

To the others who have asked for questions answered...now there are 3 of us you might be able to get readings faster. It depends on how the others feel about giving readings over a forum though. I personally don't mind looking like a tit if I get it completely wrong, but that's because I'm still learning.  The others might be a bit more reserved, understandably, as they have found a method that works best for them and wouldn't want to settle for "second best".


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi, I've been wanting "a turn" since you started but cant think of anything specific to ask. Can I be v random and ask what you see for me? Is that possible?

Oh and a big THANK YOU before hand


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Feedback time, answers in bold in quote



classixuk said:


> The cards are:
> Number 1 - Page of pentacles
> Number 2 - 6 of swords (reversed)
> Number 3 - 5 of cups (reversed)
> ...


All in its not bad, a couple of similarities with Aurelia too  looking forward to hearing what she thinks actually


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Using the cards you picked up and the meaning for each one you specified in the other post (can't say I have ever done a 6 card cross, so I'll go with that) ... here is what I get from the cards I'm using...

1. Past influences ...The arrival of a new job, your new job. I feel this may play a part in your OH's difficulties with his job situation. He may feel he has something to live up to now, and it may be part of the reason he feels down, as he feels he has a way to, almost starting over. The positive omen for new money in this card is a good sign though, it may mean a new job is not far away for your OH, it may mean he has to do some training to increase his pay rate though, but it will be worth it.

2. Current obstacles ... A reversed card (I usual go with the card meaning the opposite of what it is upright). So you have no idea how to help your OH get to this point, you are trying to guide him through troubled waters (they are calm upright, so now the reverse), but you don't have a clear idea of what difficulties you face, so it is difficult.

3. Influences in your favour ... You are together, and quite close as a couple, this gives you strength which will see you through your troubles. You will have more ups than downs along the way (3 cups fall v's 2 upright ... reversed).

4. Short term future. Your currently 'getting by' and it is worrying you a little how long you can keep it up. Instead of leaving the situation (exiting the gate) you feeling you are just entering the worst of it (you would be entering the gate instead as it's reversed).

5. Long term future ... Feeling like you have to mother him (being gentle with his state of mind) won't last long. He will become stronger and there is light at the end of the tunnel (it's night time in the card, so day light as it's reversed).

6. Eventual outcome ... This card upright to me signifies taking on too much, and the need to swallow your pride while realising your own limitations ... given the card is reversed this will mean You haven't taken on too much, in fact you have only just begun. You will feel immense pride and you will feel there are no limits to how far you can go together 


There ya go. I could go into greater depth with the little bits and bobs, but I'm really tired tonight ... besides you didn't


----------



## HelloKittys (Apr 16, 2009)

hiya...would you pleeeeeease read mine? ive never had it done before and i'm really curious as to what you say


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

ClaireLily said:


> Feedback time, answers in bold in quote
> 
> All in its not bad, a couple of similarities with Aurelia too  looking forward to hearing what she thinks actually


Thanks for the feedback Claire. Seems the page was way off when it was turned over. I was interested in what you said "_I'd suggest a page as the questioner card in an adults reading would more likely be a situation rather than a person_".
Can you help me understand that better? What would have been a more appropriate interpretation of the page of pentacles in this spread? Of course, you have the advantage as you know the questioner's past "influences"...which should help to learn and get this spot on in future readings. 

Also, I didn't mention, but come to think of it, I've often interpreted the 5 of swords reversed (the outcome card) as a funeral attendance, and that would make sense if you have elderly relatives who are ill at the moment.

I'm also looking forward to when you get around to doing a reading. I'd love if you could let me know the cards and layout too, that way, I can follow the reading here and learn from it at the same time.

:thumbup:

Definitely interested in the page bit though.

Oh, and another thing, where I have a card in a position that is meant to be signifying "influences in your favour"...what do you do when that card is simply bad news and strife? I mean, how can that be "influences in the questioner's favour"? 

Cheers Claire.

EDIT> I see Aurelia is back online while I wrote this. Yey! I will go read her post now.


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Fabulous Aurelia, I think this shows its important to have a little info about the questioners situation, you gave me the same reading twice but interpreted it differently on the basis of only a tiny bit of info I'd previously left out, if I had asked a specific question you'd have been on the money first time :thumbup:

Classix had no info at all and I'm sure after he reads you post he will rethink his reading, again maybe giving a question or situation helps when doing online readings?!?!?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

ClaireLily said:


> Fabulous Aurelia, I think this shows its important to have a little info about the questioners situation, you gave me the same reading twice but interpreted it differently on the basis of only a tiny bit of info I'd previously left out, if I had asked a specific question you'd have been on the money first time :thumbup:
> 
> Classix had no info at all and I'm sure after he reads you post he will rethink his reading, again maybe giving a question or situation helps when doing online readings?!?!?


I know! and this is the bits I missed out on by not having a proper convo  So yeah maybe a few questions answered first would help. The trouble with that is that folk who want you to do a reading often want you to read their mind to prove you are genuine :lol: It's a shame they don't realise it doesn't work like that. I feel tarot reading is very much a two way thing. I don't make the cards come out the way they do, we do it together, so to learn the true meaning of them, we must also work together. Well that's my way of thinking anyway


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Using the cards you picked up and the meaning for each one you specified in the other post (can't say I have ever done a 6 card cross, so I'll go with that) ... here is what I get from the cards I'm using...
> 
> 1. Past influences ...The arrival of a new job, your new job. I feel this may play a part in your OH's difficulties with his job situation. He may feel he has something to live up to now, and it may be part of the reason he feels down, as he feels he has a way to, almost starting over. The positive omen for new money in this card is a good sign though, it may mean a new job is not far away for your OH, it may mean he has to do some training to increase his pay rate though, but it will be worth it.
> 
> ...


Aurelia...this has really helped me a lot. I can often struggle with reversed cards (imagine my horror when 5 of them came out this way)...but looking at it your way, I am thinking that if I imagine the scene of the upright card being played on a video, and then press "rewind" and describe what is happening (i.e. the reverse of everything in the scene) it should give a clear indication of what's going on. I loved how you described the ace of pentacles reversed!

I will practice that!

Some questions for you (if that's OK)?

The page of pentacles...how do you get new job? Is that something I should remember generally for the meaning to the card?
6 of swords reversed...how do I know if it's the questioner or their partner? That one often troubles me.

Thanks


P.S. I am so looking forward to getting my new cards now!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> I know! and this is the bits I missed out on by not having a proper convo  So yeah maybe a few questions answered first would help. *The trouble with that is that folk who want you to do a reading often want you to read their mind to prove you are genuine :lol: *It's a shame they don't realise it doesn't work like that. I feel tarot reading is very much a two way thing. I don't make the cards come out the way they do, we do it together, so to learn the true meaning of them, we must also work together. Well that's my way of thinking anyway


OMG! So true! LOL


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Can someone do mine pleaseeeeeeee?


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

classixuk said:


> Thanks for the feedback Claire. Seems the page was way off when it was turned over. I was interested in what you said "_I'd suggest a page as the questioner card in an adults reading would more likely be a situation rather than a person_".
> Can you help me understand that better? What would have been a more appropriate interpretation of the page of pentacles in this spread? Of course, you have the advantage as you know the questioner's past "influences"...which should help to learn and get this spot on in future readings.
> 
> *The common physical descriptions of pages are difficult to apply to adults, so instead of the physical image of the page on the card what the card signfies is more relevant (am I making sense? I can't think how else to word it).I take the meaning of the page of pentacles to be that of a thrifty person, not through greed but through necessity. In my case this would be relevant to me as a person and very definitely my current situation. *
> ...


I'm looking forward to dusting my cards down, I know already I will lay a celtic cross (12 card spread) I will try to choose a card to represent you based on any info I have, ie physical appearance how I feel you come across, then I will lay the spread around that card. Roughly the order will be: the first few will be past, maybe only 1 maybe the first 5, then moving onto what happening now, whats influencing the current situation, who if anyone is involved in it then moving on to the outcome/future/conclusion of the situation, I usually then turn a card or 2 over at the very end as a sort of long term outlook


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Classix, when I was first learning the cards a good friend helped me out by writing the basic meaning of each card on them. Then with the Mystic dreamer cards the pictures tell the rest of the story. That's why I love them so much. I could never get the same level from other more basic cards.

What intrigues me is that people have different more elaborate meanings for each card. I don't pay attention to those though. Like I said intuition plays the biggest role for me.

If you like I will (at some point) send you a PM with each brief meaning for each card if it helps. And if you have a spare cheap set of cards you don't mind defacing, I'd suggest writing it on the front, so you can read the meaning while interpreting the card. It will click a lot quicker then. 

I've read many complicated ways to read reversed cards, but really it's easier (and often easier for the sitter) to understand a simple reversed explanation.

The 6 of swords explanation was what Claire is referring to about being more specific with her questions. Because I now know a little bit more about the situation she is asking about, it made sense and clicked quite easily that one. If I hadn't known I would have said either her or a close loved one. Nothing wrong with that, you don't have to be spot on to get it right


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

ClaireLily said:


> > The common physical descriptions of pages are difficult to apply to adults, so instead of the physical image of the page on the card what the card signfies is more relevant (am I making sense? I can't think how else to word it).I take the meaning of the page of pentacles to be that of a thrifty person, not through greed but through necessity. In my case this would be relevant to me as a person and very definitely my current situation.
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to dusting my cards down, I know already I will lay a celtic cross (12 card spread) I will try to choose a card to represent you based on any info I have, ie physical appearance how I feel you come across, then I will lay the spread around that card. Roughly the order will be: the first few will be past, maybe only 1 maybe the first 5, then moving onto what happening now, whats influencing the current situation, who if anyone is involved in it then moving on to the outcome/future/conclusion of the situation, I usually then turn a card or 2 over at the very end as a sort of long term outlook


Yes. I think this completely makes sense now. The card showed up as "the past or past influences" and of course, it is what the card signifies rather than the person themselves that make up those influences.

I'm still unclear on the meaning of a reversed card/strife card in a position that is meant to be "positive influencing factors". Any help?

I am looking forward to when you get time to blow the dust off your cards and sit for a while. I must say, I've really enjoyed this thread. I've learned loads already!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Classix, I just thought of another way you can see what I got from my cards in this one... that link I posted earlier for Claire ... if you go to that link and click on it, you will find an image for each card. Pull up each one and read what I typed, I'm sure you'll get it then.

The Page Of Pentacles in particular ... look how she is holding the pentacle ... carefully, but not so carefully she is tight :lol:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Classix, when I was first learning the cards a good friend helped me out by writing the basic meaning of each card on them. Then with the Mystic dreamer cards the pictures tell the rest of the story. That's why I love them so much. I could never get the same level from other more basic cards.
> 
> What intrigues me is that people have different more elaborate meanings for each card. I don't pay attention to those though. Like I said intuition plays the biggest role for me.
> 
> ...


I see. And yes Aurelia, if you have time, I'd love for you to send that PM. I will gladly deface the cards I am currently using...god knows the minor arcana especially could do with some hints in this set!

And thanks again for the "reversed" lesson...it helped me to see it 100% clearly and could not have been explained any better.

I can see that there are a few people who have requested readings, so on the ones I can answer over the next few days, I will do the same as I did for Claire's reading (name the card and position). Hopefully, I can get some help where I misinterpret now that you 2 are here and continue learning too.

Thanks guys.

xx


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Classix, I just thought of another way you can see what I got from my cards in this one... that link I posted earlier for Claire ... if you go to that link and click on it, you will find an image for each card. Pull up each one and read what I typed, I'm sure you'll get it then.
> 
> The Page Of Pentacles in particular ... look how she is holding the pentacle ... carefully, but not so carefully she is tight :lol:


Will do that now Aurelia! Thanks.

:thumbup:


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Hope your mum feels better soon..

I have a couple of questions if you dont mind... 

Will my OH contact me again or is it over??
and
Will life get better for me??


Thank you


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

another question to you or anyone else who reads cards


career wise . anything i should look out for any change ?

love life ? good or bad ?

anything to do with housing?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Go on then
> 
> Will my new business venture be successful ??


*Card 1. Why did I choose this career?* You chose your new career because the one you are in currently has you feeling 'caged in'. You have known for a while how to get out of this career, and you have held onto the one aspect that will lift you from it. But you have put it off for a while, continually telling yourself 'one final push/struggle', perhaps through a busy time of year or something. But you have persevered, which is why you are where you are now.

*Card 2. Am I on the correct pathway?* Yes. I think you came to a point where you said to yourself 'enough is enough, I'm going to do it' even though it has meant you have had some pain in doing so. This could be the other people telling you you're mad, or just not supporting you. But you saw the new future ahead of you, so you tend to ignore them outwardly, though I suspect inside it makes you feel a bit pants. But the final ending of that situation is close. Something is abut to happen that will make the 'doubters' quieten down, perhaps the more graceful folk will even begin to support you.

*Card 3. What is the main obstacle facing me?* Anxiety and fear. This may be something you are not aware of consciously. But I feel that there is a nagging doubt in the back of your mind which you swing backwards and forwards from ... 'God, what if they are right? should I be taking risks? should I slow down and make sure it doesn't fail?'. Though most of the time this will not effect you, it may be that voice of reason that stops you from going full pelt in your new career/venture.

*Card 4. What is helping me?* Strangely, the above again. Destructive words from others are pushing you forward again, wanting to prove them wrong. It can be a bit stormy when in conflict with certain people. This is perhaps because they mean a lot to you, and you want them to believe in you, so you are trying to prove them wrong. You can be full of 'hot air' at times Rainy! 

*Card 5. How can progress be made?* Keep up the hard work. There are still new plans to come from that brilliant mind of yours. You have laid some fabulous foundations already ... the first stage is out of the way, and successful.

So to round up and give you a firm answer ... Yes! you will make a success of it. Believe in yourself more than you do now (if that's possible), but do keep pushing forward Rainy.

Hope that helps. Oh, and there was no male influence anywhere in this spread, not sure where Classix got that from ... unless one of the doubters was this man? Perhaps he may try to slow you down, not necessarily in a nasty way, but using his influence over you to make you see sense. but if that does happen, don't act on his words, just keep them in your mind. These things do help us make our own decisions, even if you don't realise it


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> *Card 1. Why did I choose this career?* You chose your new career because the one you are in currently has you feeling 'caged in'. You have known for a while how to get out of this career, and you have held onto the one aspect that will lift you from it. But you have put it off for a while, continually telling yourself 'one final push/struggle', perhaps through a busy time of year or something. But you have persevered, which is why you are where you are now.
> 
> *Card 2. Am I on the correct pathway?* Yes. I think you came to a point where you said to yourself 'enough is enough, I'm going to do it' even though it has meant you have had some pain in doing so. This could be the other people telling you you're mad, or just not supporting you. But you saw the new future ahead of you, so you tend to ignore them outwardly, though I suspect inside it makes you feel a bit pants. But the final ending of that situation is close. Something is abut to happen that will make the 'doubters' quieten down, perhaps the more graceful folk will even begin to support you.
> 
> ...


LOL now THAT makes a lot more sense, very accurate in places. I am not giving up my current career and enjoy what i do but this extra business venture was created to help me "escape" from it all as i work from home and sometimes find that stifling.

People were sceptical of my vision but are now seeing what i could see now they have seen the place 

You are correct in that it is a big risk for us and whilst i have faith in it there is a nagging "what if" going on and the Hot Air is pretty accurate too 

Thankyou thats a lovely reading and i could relate to it alot


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

You're welcome


----------



## HelloKittys (Apr 16, 2009)

wow Aurelia,uv amazed me!! ive never had anything like this happen to me...would you be able to read my card's please??

Ive been reading the thread and i'm amazed by how accurate you are :thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Dont forget meeeeeee:lol:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

The lovely Aurelia has offered 2 of her full readings to be auctioned for the christmas fundraiser!!

Dont forget to vote people!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/129140-christmas-fundraiser-poll.html


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> The lovely Aurelia has offered 2 of her full readings to be auctioned for the christmas fundraiser!!
> 
> Dont forget to vote people!
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/129140-christmas-fundraiser-poll.html


Thats a great offer


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Ladies I'm sure Classix will be able to fulfil your requests with a bit of guidance. He has the gist of it already.

I'd love to give everyone a reading but I just don't have the time or energy, sorry . Though if you're still wanting one next week when I am on my rest days again, I'll take another look


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Ladies I'm sure Classix will be able to fulfil your requests with a bit of guidance. He has the gist of it already.
> 
> I'd love to give everyone a reading but I just don't have the time or energy, sorry . Though if you're still wanting one next week when I am on my rest days again, I'll take another look


i would like one when your ready, if you dont mind please


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I would too but dont want to be a nuisance so if you dont have time, dont worry


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Great news!!!

The postman arrived today with my LOVELY NEW tarot cards. 

I'll get them out and have a feel. I am sooo excited. It's ages since I got anything new like this.

Once I have a bit of a feel for them, I'll try a couple of test readings and see what they're like!!!

:thumbup:

I know that many of you have asked questions, but the system I have since used with Claire made me feel more confident that the cards weren't selected by me, so I'd rather take requests using this system from now on.

Soooo...if you're up for it (I'll take the first couple of replies to test this out)...just clear your mind and begin thinking about things that you'd like answers to.

Imagine 2 lottery ball machines. We're going to draw the bonus ball first. It can be any number between 1 and 10. Let the balls tumble for a bit and then watch as the ball is drawn. Which number is it? Write it down.

Next, as the guy walks to the other machine, begin picturing the people, places, scenes etc. that are involved with the matters you'd like guidance on. The lottery balls begin to spin, and they run from numbers 1-78. Imagine the first ball is drawn from the machine...which number is it?
Write it down. Do this for the next 5 balls.

You should end up with a main bonus ball between 1-10, and then 6 balls between 1-78.

Give me those numbers, and then briefly describe what's troubling you (e.g. I'm thinking about moving house, or I've just lost my job etc.) and we can see if the cards pick anything up.

Like I said, I'll do the first couple of replies and see if it's working, or needs to be improved based on the feedback before I do any more.

Any takers?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Great news!!!
> 
> The postman arrived today with my LOVELY NEW tarot cards.
> 
> ...


My numbers were

Bonus 3

13/8/51/12/7/18

Id like to know how things are going to go over the next few days 
and if i have anything positive to look forward to.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

harley bear said:


> My numbers were
> 
> Bonus 3
> 
> ...


Sorry Harley,
I should have offered to do a horoscope thread using a different amount of cards.
If this one bears any meaning, let me know and I will try a horoscope reading for you next.

I'm not sure how accurate this will be as you're the first (6 card spread) reading from this set. I'm hoping to refrain from using the celtic cross until I can use that for either Aurelia or Claire first.

Going with the 6 card spread through as a tester:

(5 of swords, page of cups reversed, the hierophant, four of swords, page of pentacles, knight of cups).

I am seeing you literally defeated in the past by someone whom you thought you could trust. They fought for the sake of fighting because that is what they preferred to do, but it left you, and possibly another having to walk away into an uncertain future. I see quite hurtful arguments back then and it's causing trouble for you now, as I am sensing quarrels between friends, or perhaps even siblings, and it's unclear how this will resolve itself?

Can you give me an indication if any of this makes sense before I continue? These cards are brand new and the issues/reading seems clouded. Let me know before I continue.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi,

This is a bit weird but here goes
8
58 13 10 3 9 18

As I said before there isnt anything I really want to know, wondered if you see anything you can tell me. But when I was selecting the numbers all I could think of was my Dad and my horse. I lost Dad 3 yrs ago and Freddie 18 months ago?


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Sorry Harley,
> I should have offered to do a horoscope thread using a different amount of cards.
> If this one bears any meaning, let me know and I will try a horoscope reading for you next.
> 
> ...


Most of that was spot on! Dont understand the quarrels between friends or siblings tho But the past is still haunting me.
Can you see anything for the future?


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Most of that was spot on! Dont understand the quarrels between friends or siblings tho But the past is still haunting me.
> Can you see anything for the future?


OK, well that has given me a bit of confidence to carry on with the reading then. Thanks for that.

Thinking about the arguments between friends/siblings, combined with what you just told me, I think it's probably more of a reflection of what's gone before but still weighs heavily on your mind and it's causing an obstacle to you moving forward. The cards depict 2 people in particular, one of whom has large, almost glassy eyes and flushed cheeks. The other, more sorrowful and reflective with dark hair. The two just couldn't work things out. I get the impression that one of them was a bit of a dreamer who knew how to say the right things but didn't much care for others. They might have had a minor problem with drink or even recreational drugs. The other is a realist who wears their heart on their sleeve, possibly wanting to study towards something at the time in order to build for the future.
Moving forward to the next cards, I'm seeing a change in the dreamer and an asking of forgiveness or penance of some type. You've been waiting for something specific to happen, and it's going to be happening soon. Also, I think you might possibly be getting an invite to be a guest at a religious ceremony soon which will give you something to look forward to.
The cards are suggesting that you need to take some time out before you make yourself ill. Pick just one major issue to deal with, and the rest can wait until the New Year. You need a bit of time to just flake out and relax.
There should be some good news about money in Spring (not a lot, but enough to make you grateful) and you should start thinking now about any new hobbies.ideas that you've had this year and actually starting one of them in Spring. Perhaps there'll be an offer of a new job or promotion around about March?
You asked if anything positive would happen, and whilst I can't see ahead for the next few days, I can tell you that overall, the cards are suggesting lots of positivity, with an outcome of travel next year around Autumn. The cards are showing mountains and travel over water connected with a sociable man. 
I'm also seeing the return to your life of an old face from the past, much changed (for the better) and helping you to move forward.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is a bit weird but here goes
> 8
> ...


Mum 2 Heidi, Can I ask how old you are? The cards are showing 2 figures in the same reading...a fair haired child, and an older female with her hair tied back.


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

classixuk said:


> OK, well that has given me a bit of confidence to carry on with the reading then. Thanks for that.
> 
> Thinking about the arguments between friends/siblings, combined with what you just told me, I think it's probably more of a reflection of what's gone before but still weighs heavily on your mind and it's causing an obstacle to you moving forward. The cards depict 2 people in particular, one of whom has large, almost glassy eyes and flushed cheeks. The other, more sorrowful and reflective with dark hair. The two just couldn't work things out. I get the impression that one of them was a bit of a dreamer who knew how to say the right things but didn't much care for others. They might have had a minor problem with drink or even recreational drugs. The other is a realist who wears their heart on their sleeve, possibly wanting to study towards something at the time in order to build for the future.
> Moving forward to the next cards, I'm seeing a change in the dreamer and an asking of forgiveness or penance of some type. You've been waiting for something specific to happen, and it's going to be happening soon. Also, I think you might possibly be getting an invite to be a guest at a religious ceremony soon which will give you something to look forward to.
> ...


OMG! Im lost for words and choaked up! Im going to send u a pm


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Classix, I'm impressed! Keep it up  Did my PM help with that reading by any chance? I saw hints of it in there, but you seem to have used the help in your own way which is fantastic!

Looks like those new cards will really help!


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Classix, I'm impressed! Keep it up  Did my PM help with that reading by any chance? I saw hints of it in there, but you seem to have used the help in your own way which is fantastic!
> 
> Looks like those new cards will really help!


LOL. Were you watching me? I kept looking at the card, looking at the next one, feeling something, seeing something, wondering how it tied together and then jumping to my PM box for clarity.  The PM must have cleared up 4 cards for me.

The cards are unusual...they're playing card sized. Easy to shuffle and very colourful. I'm looking forward to getting to know them over the next couple of weeks...but (  ) I'm already thinking about my next set  LOL Is that normal?

I'm looking forward to doing a few in person readings for friends and getting my mojo back. This weekend though, I have some writing to do on 78 cards.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

:lol: Nah I wasn't watching so much as waiting for notification that you had replied 

Just make sure your next set are the Mystic Dreamer ones 

Glad my PM helped! I took flipping longer enough to type out (2+ hours) :lol:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I am 53 - Not sure about the females at the mo - does my age help you with any more details


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

whould u like to do mine this way classixuk ?


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I am 53 - Not sure about the females at the mo - does my age help you with any more details


Hi Mum2Heidi,

I asked about the age just to give me a little clearer clarification of the cards.

I'll admit that it's a confusing spread for me. It seems the success I had previously with Harley Bear might not be repeated...I need more time with these cards.

I'll tell you everything that's infront of me though, perhaps some of it will make sense to you...but I sure as hell know that none of it is making much sense to me.

I'll also list the cards you chose, incase Aurelia or Claire can help.

Page of Rods
Wheel of fortune (reversed)
8 of swords (reversed)
Ace of pentacles (reversed)
The sun (reversed)
2 of swords (reversed)

I need to tell you that what really stands out here for some reason (in the past) is a child or young person who was somehow linked to performing arts such as a singing or acting. It's very prominent, but I don't know why, and seems completely unlinked to the rest of the cards. 

The cards are showing a past message that had great significance for you, possibly like a "calling" or something, and that still shapes/influences your life to this day...lots of communication. I get the impression you've experienced what feels like a run of not necessarily "bad luck", but certainly that "things could be going better"...pardon the pun, but as if the cards weren't in your favour? That period is coming to an end now (you'll be pleased to hear) and things should soon start working out the way you plan and hope from the outset rather than being filled with minor glitches. I don't think this is news to you, and I think you're already starting to feel a little less "imprisoned" by your worries and/or fears, but still try to remain vigilant and use this new found sense of relief to knock any problems you have on the head once for and for all. 
I can see positive times ahead, but the route to get there will be fraught with minor delays and petty stumbling blocks over the next 6 to 12 months. The first will be a setback in finances between now and Spring. If you're relying on receiving money from something (maybe an investment or sale of something) try and prepare for it not coming as quickly as you'd hoped (although it will come eventually). This in itself is what will cause the rest of the delays, but everything you're hoping for is definitely on it's way. When it arrives, you're going to have to try very hard to let go of the past in order to enjoy the now. Part of this process will be you (feeling almost forced to) make a massive decision to leave something behind, or give something up that you treasured very deeply. You might wonder if you'll live to regret it (by making the wrong decision) but the cards suggest you will make the right decision in the end, and that in doing so, it will help speed up your affairs.
Other things I see in the cards (not as strongly as above, but possibly significant to you) are: What looks to be the pyramids of Egypt and the Nile, or perhaps large mountains.......the letters R and T.........possible behavioural change problems with a small child (yet to come I think)........long term investments or plans not coming fully to fruition in the way you expected, and finally (this might sound weird) but a slight hint of something in the family to do with a love of flowers of different varieties. 

That was a very strange reading for me. I have a terrified dog at my feet and every time I think I've "gotten it", a bloody firework goes off! LOL

Can you let me know if any parts made sense? If not, maybe one of the girls (Aurelia or Claire) can shed some light?


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> whould u like to do mine this way classixuk ?


Yes Smudge,
It just feels as if the cards are definitely not picked or chosen by me at all. Even with a very difficult reading, it gives me the confidence to just "keep going at it". It's the closest I can get to you shuffling the cards and choosing them, as you would be expected to in a face to face reading.

Let me see though if Mum2Alfies reading had anything of any bearing to her life and the people she knows/has known. If it has, I'll do yours tonight, if not, I can reply with yours within the next few days once I've studied these new cards a little more.

:thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Yes Smudge,
> It just feels as if the cards are definitely not picked or chosen by me at all. Even with a very difficult reading, it gives me the confidence to just "keep going at it". It's the closest I can get to you shuffling the cards and choosing them, as you would be expected to in a face to face reading.
> 
> Let me see though if Mum2Alfies reading had anything of any bearing to her life and the people she knows/has known. If it has, I'll do yours tonight, if not, I can reply with yours within the next few days once I've studied these new cards a little more.
> ...


thanks hun , take your time

this is my choice

My numbers were

Bonus 4

18/23/75/19/41/8

thoughts in general


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi classix I'll have a reading if and when you have time I'm 54.. numbers are
bonus 2 next numbers are 78, 10, 5, 7, 6, 1.......how will things go


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

From what you said previously about the woman with her hair tied back and a fair haired girl- all I can think is my gran always wore her hair in a roll round the back of her head and just after my second son, I had a miscarriage. A clairvoyant about 15 years ago (went to see him as I wasnt dealing with the loss of my gran v well)said my gran had a little girl with her. My eldest son was fair so I suppose there is a possibility of her being fair - apart from that, no ideas

_I need to tell you that what really stands out here for some reason (in the past) is a child or young person who was somehow linked to performing arts such as a singing or acting. It's very prominent, but I don't know why, and seems completely unlinked to the rest of the cards. _ I cant think of anything for this

_The cards are showing a past message that had great significance for you, possibly like a "calling" or something, and that still shapes/influences your life to this day...lots of communication._ This would be the clairvoyant session where my gran communicated a lot. It shapes my life because I had just met my OH, he insisted I see the clairvoyant to try and help with my loss of Gran. Part of the session as well as telling me that my miscarriage was a little girl she had with her was to say that "they" had brought OH to me to make me happy, I deserved to be happy.

_ I get the impression you've experienced what feels like a run of not necessarily "bad luck", but certainly that "things could be going better"...pardon the pun, but as if the cards weren't in your favour? That period is coming to an end now (you'll be pleased to hear) and things should soon start working out the way you plan and hope from the outset rather than being filled with minor glitches. I don't think this is news to you, and I think you're already starting to feel a little less "imprisoned" by your worries and/or fears, but still try to remain vigilant and use this new found sense of relief to knock any problems you have on the head once for and for all. _
You are right, this isnt news to me. I am feeling better than I have been for a long time. OH insisted I give up my job back in February as I was getting very low. 
_
I can see positive times ahead, but the route to get there will be fraught with minor delays and petty stumbling blocks over the next 6 to 12 months. The first will be a setback in finances between now and Spring. If you're relying on receiving money from something (maybe an investment or sale of something) try and prepare for it not coming as quickly as you'd hoped (although it will come eventually). This in itself is what will cause the rest of the delays, but everything you're hoping for is definitely on it's way._ Our endowments are due to pay out next year, so is a savings plan and I was mis sold some Insurance but have put off claiming it until the new year. We are not desperate for it - putting it towards our retirement so timing is not important

_When it arrives, you're going to have to try very hard to let go of the past in order to enjoy the now. Part of this process will be you (feeling almost forced to) make a massive decision to leave something behind, or give something up that you treasured very deeply. _ I have no idea what it is but I do tend to live in the past. Possibly because until now, the present hasnt been so great. I cherish my time with the boys when they were young, my childhood with my gran (she brought me up till I was 7-Mum didnt want me-long story). It all means a great deal to me.

_You might wonder if you'll live to regret it (by making the wrong decision) but the cards suggest you will make the right decision in the end, and that in doing so, it will help speed up your affairs._ I dont expect that will be easy so good to know I will get it right.

_Other things I see in the cards (not as strongly as above, but possibly significant to you) are: What looks to be the pyramids of Egypt and the Nile, or perhaps large mountains......._ OH wants this but I dont have passport and at the mo, no intention of going.

_the letters R and T........._ no idea

_possible behavioural change problems with a small child (yet to come I think)........_ I think this will be Chloe my grand daughter she is 4 and her little brother Jaiden is due at Christmas

_long term investments or plans not coming fully to fruition in the way you expected,_ that would be the endowments and unless its going to be worse than we expect, we already know they arent going to make what was predicted
_
and finally (this might sound weird) but a slight hint of something in the family to do with a love of flowers of different varieties._ I think that would be Dad, bless him. He loved his garden and won their "village in bloom" competition

Hope this helps. I still reeling with what you have said and trying to make sense of the rest - thank you ever so much


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

ooooohh do me! Do me! please

I don't know what to ask though?
What does the future hold for my career and personal life?
numbers 7
23, 41, 15, 17, 45, 46


----------



## ClaireG (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd love a reading please, if you have the time 
Main Number 6
4, 12, 60, 8, 19, 22
I'd like a general reading if possible.
Many thanks


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

B.u.m.p.....


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> b.u.m.p.....


o.u.c.h


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> B.u.m.p.....





bullet said:


> o.u.c.h


LOL!

I'll get around to doing it today smudge. Let me just go get my cards.

:thumbup:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> thanks hun , take your time
> 
> this is my choice
> 
> ...


Very strange...all of the cards seem to be about finances and emotions.

Let's see what's going on...

Cards: Queen of pentacles, 3 of pentacles, 3 of cups, 7 of pentacles, Page of cups and Page of swords.

Initial feelings:
My initial thoughts are that the cards suggest there is something new on the horizon to do with money which you feel you need guidance on as so far you've felt comfortable with what you have, and you don't want to necessarily upset the apple cart without guarantees.

There's a woman here with dark hair and fabulous cheekbones. She's very good at what she does and can balance work with homelife and animals without so much as giving it a second thought. Is this you, or someone you know?
There's something being worked on right now which is kind of slowing things down. I'm not sure if it's a building project, or someone literally "building" for a new career/prospects, but what I can see is that they are dedicated to this new idea. The cards are suggesting that it's going to pay off with lots of hard work. In the meantime, enjoy the company of friends and look out for the friend with blonde hair as although everything looks fine on the outside, she could do with cheering up right now. 
Going forward, the cards suggest that the person with the "building project/new idea" I mentioned earlier is going to find themselves running out of steam and possibly exhausted by it all in the near future, but the cards are definitely giving a message that they shouldn't lose hope as the rewards for their hard work are definitely going to come...they just need to have patience after putting all the hard work in. Things will go more slowly than they thought, but it will give a good chance for them to study things a bit more.
The eventual outcome (I feel) will definitely be success, and also a new opportunity will come out of this...possibly a contract or a document that needs to be signed which you'll need advice on.

Other things in the cards, not as significant but worth mentioning: The colour pink features heavily...pink flowers, curtains and clothes. A mousey/fair haired man who is learning about a new subject/hobby. A social event soon to do with the girls and a chance to dress up. A valuable piece of jewellery will be given as a gift. Possible health problems in either the hands or the wrist that will need rest and heat.

Strange reading. :confused1:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

alaun said:


> ooooohh do me! Do me! please
> 
> I don't know what to ask though?
> What does the future hold for my career and personal life?
> ...


bumping too


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> Hi classix I'll have a reading if and when you have time I'm 54.. numbers are
> bonus 2 next numbers are 78, 10, 5, 7, 6, 1.......how will things go


Hi CanuckJill...I'll be honest, I was dreading your spread knowing about the events that happened with your son.  It was almost like, "if the following cards come up, I will freak out". Those cards were "Justice", "The Tower" and either the "3 of swords" or the "5 of cups".

3 of them are here in the 6 cards out of 78 that you picked. It's a very sad spread, understandably. I hope it doesn't upset you too much and that you understand what is written here is not in stone, it's simply a guide (that may, or may not work).

Your cards are: 5 of cups, 10 of rods, the tower (reversed), wheel of fortune (reversed), the hermit (reversed) and justice (reversed).

The first thing that cards are telling me is that you have suffered a great loss and that it is still weighing heavily on your mind. The card shows 2 beautiful golden cups that you seem to be ignoring in your grief...they're right behind you, and they're telling you that all is not lost, you still have something to move forward with. You need to grasp these things and begin to move forward in your life.
There is so much you've had to carry, and the burden has been heavy, the weight of the world on your shoulders. This might be way off, but I get the feeling that if you go to the light coloured building with the arch, you'll find peace and respite there...your problems will be shared. You know this already, but it means you letting go of things that you've become so accustomed to bearing that you wonder what lies ahead if you do "release" them. But really, it's time to move forward.
There have been some stories flying around that you have felt powerless to control, but these stories will run out of steam without intervention from yourself. Just as it feels things can't get any worse, they do. Innocent young people are being caught in the crossfire and they need protecting.
Again though, the cards are suggesting a period of you feeling that "everything's going wrong" in the months ahead, but this will continue until you accept help from others and "allow them in". It's going to be a waiting game where you wait for time to do it's thing, slowly.
Please get some help from others starting now, otherwise the long term future holds nothing for you except depression and feelings of loneliness where you drive those close to you away. This isn't what you want deep down inside as you've lost enough already, but remember those 2 cups we talked about who need you and are still there for you to show you the way to a brighter future. 
It's sad that the last card is the Justice card reversed. It suggests that Justice will never be served for your loss, and I have a feeling that this will be down to a legal loophole more than anything else, possibly to do with a woman whom you'll hate for her unsensitivity to your plight. But if you can come to terms with the fact this is how things have happened, and that you cannot change the past, I do believe that you can choose an alternative path starting now and celebrate for the things/people you still have and that will always be there with you.
I have a feeling that this spread comes with a "Please...I don't want your life to be like this, and I need you to be strong for the 2 cups who are feeling neglected and rejected right now...as if their love will never make up for what you lost, when right now they need to be taken care of and cherished."
Other things in the cards that stand out: The light coloured building that I talked about before, the colour red, The initial A, a small boat, what looks to be the Star of David burning brightly in the night.

I hope some of this has helped. Sorry the cards weren't more positive.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

alaun said:


> ooooohh do me! Do me! please
> 
> I don't know what to ask though?
> What does the future hold for my career and personal life?
> ...


Hi Alaun,

Your cards are:
4 of pentacles (reversed), ace of swords, 7 of rods, 8 of rods, king of swords, the star (reversed).

My immediate impression is that you're now playing catch up with your finances after overspending in the past.

I'm seeing a period with too many bills and not enough money to pay them, possibly due to not keeping a proper eye on the purse strings. It's come to light, possibly highlighted further by the recent spending cuts that have been announced. You've found a new way to proceed further, and it involves either you or someone around you being quite agressive in their solutions to do with work and the money it brings in.
Right now, it's working in your favour (and will continue to in the near future). You're on the right path...you just need to continue forwards with it...you're thinking clearly.
You'll see the results VERY soon. Within the next few months you'll be getting some letters or phonecalls with good news and one or 2 welcome surprises. Look out for them. 
I see a significance attached to an older man in the next 6-12 months who's approval you will win due to your diligence now. Your actions now will bring you 2 closer and win his respect for you. He doesn't let many people in, so consider it a privilege. 
If the cards are saying one thing, they are suggesting that you learn from past and don't repeat the same mistakes otherwise you'll be back to where you were. Something you're hoping for isn't going to quite work out how you had planned, but the answer doesn't lie in a return to your old ways...be strong and continue as better opportunities will surface if you do. Don't get disheartened.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

classixuk said:


> I was having a good clearout of the spare room and came across my tarot cards...haven't seem them for about 10 years or something!
> 
> I might be a little rusty...but who fancies a quick reading?
> 
> ...


Wow havent had my cards read in such a long time, DEFO need to know if my life is going to change for the better, coz it is CRAP at the moment. xxx


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Hi Alaun,
> 
> Your cards are:
> 4 of pentacles (reversed), ace of swords, 7 of rods, 8 of rods, king of swords, the star (reversed).
> ...


Awwww thanks Classix. It's been ages since I've had mine read. I think that's pretty accurate with the finances for sure.  :thumbup:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

ClaireG said:


> I'd love a reading please, if you have the time
> Main Number 6
> 4, 12, 60, 8, 19, 22
> I'd like a general reading if possible.
> Many thanks


OK Claire, this will be my last one for today.

Your cards are generally suggesting that you are one of life's lucky people. Throw some of that luck my way if you get a chance. 

The cards are:
Wheel of fortune, 7 of swords, page of pentacles, knight of rods, 2 of swords, 4 of rods.

The cards suggest that you've always been a lucky person...things just generally work out for you without you having to do too much...and you're friends know it!
Have you lost something recently, or perhaps had something stolen from you? If so, I have a feeling you'll be getting a letter soon (or perhaps it's already arrived) about that to sort out the financial loss. It just goes to show how lucky you really are!
There's going to be a bit more bad luck coming really soon though (but you'll handle it) because someone you love or care very deeply for will be moving away. It's in their blood that they need to do this, even if it does seem a bit selfish for them to want to do that.
It's going to leave you in a weird place where you're not sure what you want to do. You're going to have to make some pretty difficult decisions, so sit down with a pen and paper and write down the pros and cons of each. Although you might feel like you have no idea what to do, just look at your answers and let your head rule your heart in this decision.
I can give you a glimpse to the result though...you're going to be moving home and the move will be a very happy one. Your cards look so great that I wouldn't mind trading places with you right now. 2011 looks like it will be YOUR year! Enjoy it.

:thumbup:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Wow havent had my cards read in such a long time, DEFO need to know if my life is going to change for the better, coz it is CRAP at the moment. xxx


Welshie, if you do the numbers I will give it a go before I put my cards away.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> another question to you or anyone else who reads cards
> 
> career wise . anything i should look out for any change ?
> 
> ...


I got a reading for you Smudge  Love life is on hold at the moment, due to the fact that you spend too much time in Chester Zoo , career wise you should go for a job at the zoo you will defo get one in there . Housing issues..........the Zoo is building you a brand new house all of your own, it is being built between the Elephants enclosure and the Monkey Runs.......... the animals know you so well that they have all signed a petition to have you as a neighbour :scared:   lololol xxx


----------



## ClaireG (Sep 22, 2010)

classixuk said:


> OK Claire, this will be my last one for today.
> 
> Your cards are generally suggesting that you are one of life's lucky people. Throw some of that luck my way if you get a chance.
> 
> ...


Thanks  I do consider my myself a lucky person, not that i havn't had my fair share of **** over the years :lol:but it normally works out for the best. Not sure i've lost anything but have had financial probs and would be good to get some good news.
Only reason i can see for a move would be husband changing jobs or job area. Looking forward to 2011 now


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

ClaireG said:


> Thanks  I do consider my myself a lucky person, not that i havn't had my fair share of **** over the years :lol:but it normally works out for the best. Not sure i've lost anything but have had financial probs and would be good to get some good news.
> Only reason i can see for a move would be husband changing jobs or job area. Looking forward to 2011 now


I'd be interested if you can keep this thread in mind and let us know if an opportunity arises for him to move areas as it was crystal clear in the cards.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

If you get time would you mind doing mine for me please. I got 5, 63,18,7,2,54 and 38. Would love to see whats in store


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Kaitlyn said:


> If you get time would you mind doing mine for me please. I got 5, 63,18,7,2,54 and 38. Would love to see whats in store


Kaitlyn, is 5 your bonus ball?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I would love mine done please, I want to know when my life is going to change for the better? My numbers are.............4 (bonus).......6. 11. 26. 5. 55. 24 Thanks. xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Very strange...all of the cards seem to be about finances and emotions.
> 
> Let's see what's going on...
> 
> ...


wow that is strange,,, will have a few reads of it again and pm you  , thanks for doing it


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Kaitlyn, is 5 your bonus ball?


Yes it is and thank you


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey! you still reading - I'll have a bash :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> wow that is strange,,, will have a few reads of it again and pm you  , thanks for doing it


Sounds intriguing :confused1:

Just off for my dinner...looking forward to your PM now. LOL


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I got a reading for you Smudge  Love life is on hold at the moment, due to the fact that you spend too much time in Chester Zoo , career wise you should go for a job at the zoo you will defo get one in there . Housing issues..........the Zoo is building you a brand new house all of your own, it is being built between the Elephants enclosure and the Monkey Runs.......... the animals know you so well that they have all signed a petition to have you as a neighbour :scared:   lololol xxx


lol good idea



classixuk said:


> Sounds intriguing :confused1:
> 
> Just off for my dinner...looking forward to your PM now. LOL


lol ive got that much goin on in my head right now you wouldnt believe


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lol good idea
> 
> lol ive got that much goin on in my head right now you wouldnt believe


Oooohhhh....intriguing! :confused1:

Do tell


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Oooohhhh....intriguing! :confused1:
> 
> Do tell


see my pm lol

thers lots of events goin on in my life at the min , although i did leave one thng out of my pm.... my brother :frown:


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> see my pm lol
> 
> thers lots of events goin on in my life at the min , although i did leave one thng out of my pm.... my brother :frown:


Hi Smudge,
Got your PM. Thanks for that.
What I'll do is think of a way to give you a more advanced reading as there wasn't anything in the cards about a male figure (i.e. your bother) unless he is the one starting something new, but I think that's more likely to be you if I am honest.
I'll try and think about this one and come back to you via PM tomorrow.
:thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Hi Smudge,
> Got your PM. Thanks for that.
> What I'll do is think of a way to give you a more advanced reading as there wasn't anything in the cards about a male figure (i.e. your bother) unless he is the one starting something new, but I think that's more likely to be you if I am honest.
> I'll try and think about this one and come back to you via PM tomorrow.
> :thumbup:


thankyou for doing this, means a lot , my bro is the last person i want to think of at the min


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Kaitlyn said:


> If you get time would you mind doing mine for me please. I got 5,
> 
> 63,18,7,2,54 and 38. Would love to see whats in store


OK Kaityln, weird question, but before I even turn the cards over, can I ask...do you struggle with numbers at all, or is there someone who would be dead against you having your cards done? I had to reshuffle the cards after the first attempt as they either kept falling from my hands, or when I did finally start counting them out, I completely lost track if where I was. It was like something, or someone, was mentally trying to prevent me from doing this. Just something to bear in mind.

OK, lets turn them over and have a look...

Hmmmm...the first thing I am seeing is the influence of a much older, wiser man who has helped you in the past and is still looking after your interests now. I assume it's a family member or someone you look on as family.

The cards are 7 of cups, 2 of pentacles, king of rods, 6 of swords, 7 of swords, and 10 of pentacles.

You had to make a difficult choice in the past, and that choice is still haunting you now as you're unsure you did the right thing financially...I get the impression it's left you juggling your finances a bit? I think you took advice from this older person, and you are still are now. You know you can trust their judgement (as you should) but you're still wondering "what if"?
The thing is, you're immensely talented, creative and imaginative, and you could have succeeded at any of the other choices too, but this is the one that makes you happy. The money side of things will come later. You're certainly no fool, and you're aware that there are "stormy seas" which do cause worry if you think about them too much, but everything can stay afloat if you just continue as you are doing right now. When those around you don't seem to understand, especially those with a fiery temper, you need to remember that it's because they care deeply for you and their experience kind of says that what you are doing won't work out as well as you're hoping (they are wrong by the way).
Are you going to be moving house soon or perhaps packing things to take a trip away, as even though the cards suggest you juggling with your finances, I can definitely see movement for you within the short term future, and it's to a safer place. Across the river perhaps?
Take extra good care of your possessions at this time, as I can see some of them going missing or being damaged. You can't afford for this to happen. Also, be careful how much you are carrying at once. You don't want to be injured or to drop anything.
On the financial side of things, I see your worries being lifted by money from the family...maybe inheritance or money from the sale of something? Overall though, it will be in happy circumstances and with a blessing that you are doing the right thing.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> thankyou for doing this, means a lot , my bro is the last person i want to think of at the min


Maybe that's why he didn't appear in the reading? Whatevers gone on between you won't play a large part in the months to come? Not sure...but I'll definitely look again tomorrow.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I would love mine done please, I want to know when my life is going to change for the better? My numbers are.............4 (bonus).......6. 11. 26. 5. 55. 24 Thanks. xx


Welshie...if this reading contains anything significant, let me know and I will do a horoscope reading for the year ahead which will answer your question better. That reading uses 12 to 13 cards, whereas this one is just a short one (6 cards) to give a general insight.

OK, I've turned the cards over...you may as well scrap that last bit as I don't think these cards match your question at all. I mean, they're probably the most positive cards I've turned over this whole thread. 

I really don't see what the problem is here? Financially, everything's going fantastic. Better than it has in ages. I see a potential business partnership or union on the cards. There's a chance to enjoy the good life featured here, very comfortable and happy. You've got invites coming your way, and the chance to watch a fine young man making his way in the world and possibly falling in love.
Even your outcome card is one of happiness and contentment with enough money to be able to relax and enjoy the good life.

Are you pulling my leg when you say your life needs to get better? If I didn't know any better, I'd presume I'm reading the cards of a lottery winner!

You have it all now. What more is there to want?



EDIT TO ADD: Maybe Aurelia or Claire can see something I can't here? The cards are King of Cups, Ace of Pentacles, King of Pentacles, 9 of pentacles, knight of cups and Queen of pentacles.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Apr 28, 2010)

classixuk said:


> OK Kaityln, weird question, but before I even turn the cards over, can I ask...do you struggle with numbers at all, or is there someone who would be dead against you having your cards done? I had to reshuffle the cards after the first attempt as they either kept falling from my hands, or when I did finally start counting them out, I completely lost track if where I was. It was like something, or someone, was mentally trying to prevent me from doing this. Just something to bear in mind.
> 
> OK, lets turn them over and have a look...
> 
> ...


Firstly thanks for doing this 

I do struggle a little with numbers and can't think of anyone who wouldn't want me having them done. You saying that though i've had fortune cards since i was in college and i've never managed to get to grips with them, it doesn't matter how hard i try the info just wont stay in my head.

In regards to possesions being damaged and going missing... my car has written off , the day before that the oven broke and the following week the tumbler dryer packed up lol. Im hoping nothing else goes walkies as i'd probably crack up.

I'll pm you with you with more details


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

classixuk said:


> Hi CanuckJill...I'll be honest, I was dreading your spread knowing about the events that happened with your son.  It was almost like, "if the following cards come up, I will freak out". Those cards were "Justice", "The Tower" and either the "3 of swords" or the "5 of cups".
> 
> 3 of them are here in the 6 cards out of 78 that you picked. It's a very sad spread, understandably. I hope it doesn't upset you too much and that you understand what is written here is not in stone, it's simply a guide (that may, or may not work).
> *It doesn't upset me it gives me hope *
> ...


Thank you classix, it all makes sense and I will explain briefly how....Jill ps I will also pm you


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

classixuk said:


> Welshie...if this reading contains anything significant, let me know and I will do a horoscope reading for the year ahead which will answer your question better. That reading uses 12 to 13 cards, whereas this one is just a short one (6 cards) to give a general insight.
> 
> OK, I've turned the cards over...you may as well scrap that last bit as I don't think these cards match your question at all. I mean, they're probably the most positive cards I've turned over this whole thread.
> 
> ...


The only thing I can see here that means anything at the moment, would be the 'Fine young man making his way in the world'. My son who is 18 in March of next year is looking for a place of his own, he have been looking at flats and house share accommodation, he didnt like school at all and we had problems with him, only to find out when he applied to go to college that he have Dyscalcia as well as being Dyslexic, they said the schools he went to should of picked up on the Dyscalcia and given him the help he so needed to get on in school. So this part of the reading would lead me to believe it is my son you are on about. He got himself a job volunteering in a St Davids Hopsice shop which he have been doing for 8 months, he loves it so much he wants to become a manager.

I would love you to do me a full reading if you could
The rest of it I cant see were I fit in with it all. My god I wish I could lol That horoscope reading would be lovely. Many thanks xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

b.u.m.p

hows your readings going classixuk ?


----------

